# My F350 and I have moved to snow country



## brain (Nov 27, 2010)

I've spent a good while reading the forums trying to soak up as much information on plows as possible, but it appears I've gone as far as I can go without some guidance. I hope folks can help a snow plow newbie.

My history with plows is from long ago, cumbersome hitch systems, welded mounts (not sure if they was required, or just the way the father decided to do it) and hideous mounts on the truck year round.

Things have come quite a long ways, which is impressive.

The truck is a 4x4 F350 LB, DRW, crew cab, 2006 Ford PS6.0. HD front end package. Timbrens are on the back, but I can install on front if needed. New shocks are probably in my future anyway (we do quite a bit of offroad campering in this unit). I'd probably prefer to not do much else to the truck.
The location is north of Sioux Falls, SD. Country gravel road. Newly purchased land, 300' single lane driveway, with treeline on both sides for part of the way. minimal grade.

Issues: Neighbor has already been over chatting and noted that the driveway and road I'd take to work is often drifted badly during the past winters. So much so that it is impassable. I'd expect the driveway treeline to minimize drifts there, but that leaves the road and 100-150' of driveway and a mile of gravel road to the main highway.

I've marked Snowbear and the other lightweight plows off the list. My father is pushing Hiniker for their use of the old IH two point hitch system, but I've noticed less time is spent discussing them versus Boss, Western, Fisher, and Blizzard.

Given that drifting sounds like a big problem, advice on the site trends towards V plows. I do remember that breaking open a lane with a straight blade was very hard to do, but that was years ago, when I was but a lad. Still, I would be happy with a V. I am assuming at this point I'd need to break my own lane and the mile of gravel road to the pavement.

My concern is installation/removal. If a big snow is forecast, I'd prefer to mount the night before, position the truck, and then hop in it in the morning, plow, return, drop quickly, and then head to work (My job is computer related, downtown, in a parking garage. The F350 will fit, but not with a blade, any kind).

From what I can see of the Western Ultramount, the Fisher Minute Mount, Hiniker's Quick Hitch, and Blizzard's Power Hitch, those all look pretty painless to operate. Boss doesn't seem to put much on the site about how their system works (I see it's three steps, but it's short on details. Meyer looks like pins to position, and I see that as a showstopper. My son's not old enough to help me mount, so it'll be just me doing the mount.unmount. I need something I can drive up to, get close enough, push onto the blade, lock, and plow. If you want to think "I bet he can't back up wagons either", you'd be mostly right. Yet, it appears all of the quick mounts are not created equal. Some real world comparison experience there would be helpful.

Unmounted positioning is important to me as well. I like the Western spring loaded pads that will position the blade for re-attachment. It looks like the Fisher has that as well (the bar in the middle shown in the 30 second mount video), but I could be wrong. I think having such a "jack" system is a must, but it's unclear if Boss has it, or Hiniker, Blizzard, etc.

I am also concerned with the truck mount. We use this truck to haul a 4200# truck camper (2 slides, 11.5') and we go places that require quite a bit of clearance. While having some hang is fine, I want to minimize it. I see the western mounts are in pieces, so you can remove the lower part. I like that, while the Hiniker looks to be on full time (not as preferable). I know the verdict on this site is that you all think the mount makes a truck look better, and I would dare not question that, but I'm odd in that I don't prefer the look, so would like to minimize it on the off months. Or, if I have to have it, I'd prefer to set it up with a 2" tube for a front carrier for the truck.

Given the snow around here, and the fact Sioux Falls is the largest city in the eastern part of the state, I can visit the Western, Boss, and Hiniker dealers in town. Blizzard is 1.5hr away, but if the Speedplow is worth it, I can make the drive.

I suspect many would say a residential plow would service fine, and it might well do that. Thing is, I'm hard on stuff. I don't plan to abuse the plow, but sometimes my actions put extra stress on things I own. Thus, I plan to overbuy a bit on quality as a safeguard against any rough handling I may inflict upon the plow. 

I don't plan to buy another one at any time. So, I would rather buy a plow that is built well, can do a lot of things, even if it's not the best in any category (I read in the posts about straight blades doing well for lots and such, and the speedplow doing better than a V in certain cases, but I keep coming back to the fact I think I will find myself trying to carve a lane into heavy drifts on this homestead.) Unlike a commercial operation, I'm less concerned about time to finish, and more about versatility of a single unit.

I know plows are a religion, but I thought some of my criteria would present a smaller list of plows I should consider. If nothing else, some key points to ask the dealers when I visit would be appreciated. I've seen some units have trip edges instead of blade tipping, for example, and I don't know if I should care or not. As well, I see other companies like Sno-Way, Sno-Pro (Curtis), and Snow Dogg. I wonder if I should care about these units. I've seen them in action (farm shows around here bring out the plow manufacturers), and they have quick mount systems as well. But, like the Hiniker, I don't seem them mentioned on the site nearly as often. Are they not built as well?

Any assistance would be appreciated. I know there's much I don't know about plows, but I'm trying to pick it up as quickly as possible. As for used options, I've already checked Craigslist, but only 1 Hiniker is online at present. Still, I think, given that this is the first plow, it might make more sense to buy new and have it professional installed at a dealer

Jim


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey Jim, welcome to the site. Have you considered getting a dedicated plow vehicle? Leave the blade on and use it when needed (while warming up the f350). If not, the Boss V, Fisher V or Western V are all plenty capable for your application with mounting/ dismount systems to suit your needs. I'd suggest the Boss VXT.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Boss VXT is what you need.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

boss 8'2" V would be perfect.


----------



## winged1dur (Feb 12, 2006)

91AK250;1128568 said:


> boss 8'2" V would be perfect.


Not for a dually, 9'2"V or larger.


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

One thing to check is what dealers are close by & customer support. Even though it will not be commercial use it is stil nice to have a support of a good dealer close by.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Boss 9'2" vxt and you will make quick work of that drive!


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

The Boss 9'2" VXT is what I run and I am very happy with it. Works great on drifts.

As for hookup, you drive into the plow until the truck bracket is all the way in the blade side, then you flip a lever on each side, plug in your plow harness and power/ground cables, hit the switch on the tower, and the tower raises up and locks in place. 
Controller in the truck needs to be on and in float position.

Very simple to attach and remove the Boss V from the truck. There is no jack or foot on the V, just need to put the plow in V position to drop it and the tower powers down and tilts forward.


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

since it's a dually, I'm going to push for the Fisher XLS, that way you are sure that it will be wider than the truck.


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

With a large tract of land like that, do you have a tractor ? Put a snowblower on it, and replace the bucket by a straight blade. That way you can push when not too deep (faster), or blow when very deep (easier).


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

winged1dur;1128669 said:


> Not for a dually, 9'2"V or larger.


i missed the DRW part. so yeah your right a 9'2" would be better.


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

The boss seems to be the overall leader so far. Just one thing to think about, with the F350 being your main ride into work, if you blow a hose on that boss your dead in the water. I know you can jack it up with a floor jack or something and chain it but it still becomes an issue. I've never had an issue with a fisher being too small or lightweight for a job. Check out the stainless xtreme v's, they are serious plows.


----------



## brain (Nov 27, 2010)

FordFisherman;1128446 said:


> Hey Jim, welcome to the site. Have you considered getting a dedicated plow vehicle? Leave the blade on and use it when needed (while warming up the f350). If not, the Boss V, Fisher V or Western V are all plenty capable for your application with mounting/ dismount systems to suit your needs. I'd suggest the Boss VXT.


I hadn't, but I did after you mentioned it. My concern there is getting the plow vehicle going when I need it. In my experience dedicated vehicles get used infrequently enough they won't work when needed. I'm concerned about the main truck even, since it may not get driven everyday in the winter.

Jim


----------



## brain (Nov 27, 2010)

jkiser96;1128763 said:


> One thing to check is what dealers are close by & customer support. Even though it will not be commercial use it is stil nice to have a support of a good dealer close by.


Understood. Fisher, Western, Boss, and Hiniker all have dealers in the area, though I don't know how well the dealers support the brands as yet.

Jim


----------



## brain (Nov 27, 2010)

pmorrissette;1128884 said:


> With a large tract of land like that, do you have a tractor ? Put a snowblower on it, and replace the bucket by a straight blade. That way you can push when not too deep (faster), or blow when very deep (easier).


Sadly, no tractor as yet. I like the idea, but we just got into the country, so we're starting from scratch.

Is it possible to buy a blade now and then buy a mount for a tractor for it later?


----------



## brain (Nov 27, 2010)

BlizzardBeater;1129081 said:


> The boss seems to be the overall leader so far. Just one thing to think about, with the F350 being your main ride into work, if you blow a hose on that boss your dead in the water. I know you can jack it up with a floor jack or something and chain it but it still becomes an issue. I've never had an issue with a fisher being too small or lightweight for a job. Check out the stainless xtreme v's, they are serious plows.


I'll do that. I notice there's been quite the forum postings about the center pin on the Fisher Vs. Can you elaborate on the status of the issue, and the comments comparing it to the Boss V center pin?

Jim


----------



## brain (Nov 27, 2010)

91AK250;1128900 said:


> i missed the DRW part. so yeah your right a 9'2" would be better.


Can you expand on the reasons why? Is there a calculation to determine the width? Is it because the plow will shorten in width in the V formation and thus no longer be wide enough?

I'm assuming the latter, but I thought I would ask.

Jim


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

brain;1129195 said:


> Can you expand on the reasons why? Is there a calculation to determine the width? Is it because the plow will shorten in width in the V formation and thus no longer be wide enough?
> 
> I'm assuming the latter, but I thought I would ask.
> 
> Jim


The plow needs to be wide enough to clear a path for the dual rear wheels...otherwise you'll end up driving the rears over unplowed snow...possibly getting stuck.

Dually's run 9' wide plows.


----------



## eludemann (Feb 13, 2010)

> My concern is installation/removal. If a big snow is forecast, I'd prefer to mount the night before, position the truck, and then hop in it in the morning, plow, return, drop quickly, and then head to work (My job is computer related, downtown, in a parking garage. The F350 will fit, but not with a blade, any kind).


What happens if it gets windy during the day? Your plow will be nice and cozy at home, and you will have to walk home through the drifts.


----------



## brain (Nov 27, 2010)

eludemann;1129248 said:


> What happens if it gets windy during the day? Your plow will be nice and cozy at home, and you will have to walk home through the drifts.


True enough. If I can find a suitable alternate parking spot downtown, and I get on top of the forecast, I could drive it in to work, but the company parking garage barely accommodates the DRW/CC truck.

Another option is befriending the neighbors on the corner of our road and the highway, and parking the plow there. The rest of the trip is country highway and interstate, of which I am less concerned (though, this is our first winter here, I might be assuming too much).

Jim


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

brain;1129176 said:


> I'll do that. I notice there's been quite the forum postings about the center pin on the Fisher Vs. Can you elaborate on the status of the issue, and the comments comparing it to the Boss V center pin?
> 
> Jim


These issues have been generally limited to commercial plowing and hard hits. This is not to say it cant happen at anytime to anyone however. If you're that concerned about do a little searching for it here and online. There is much more info than I could ever post here. I'll search for a link for you. All equipment has its ups and downs. I however have never had a problem with them.


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

brain;1129176 said:


> I'll do that. I notice there's been quite the forum postings about the center pin on the Fisher Vs. Can you elaborate on the status of the issue, and the comments comparing it to the Boss V center pin?
> 
> Jim


You must be refering to bent center pins. It's been usually associated with commercial plowing and hard hits. There is an updated center pin that should be in all the new v-plows and can replace the old ones in any used one. Do a search for it, lots of info about it, more than I could possibly post here. i'll try to find you a link about it.

sorry for the double post, my mistake.


----------



## brain (Nov 27, 2010)

OK, been to the local dealers and spent the past few nights poring over web sites and marketing slicks. Thoughts so far:


Crossed Meyer off the list. The whole non-integrated jack and the additional work to hitch was a showstopper
After seeing V plows, there is no question. The ability to fold the plow as close to the truck without a leading edge was a deal maker for me
In the support department, Hiniker has only 1 half-interested dealer. Western has 1 strong and 1 weak, and BOSS has 1 strong dealer. I think for that reason, I will cross Hiniker off the list
Note that it affects me a lot, but the Western/BOSS dealer is not open 24/7 in a snow emergency situation. The Western/Hiniker/Meyer dealer is.
The front forks on the Hiniker mount are horrid in the off season
But, I was not nearly as impressed with the BOSS mount on the truck as with the Western
Western's ability to remove the mount "shoes" was a big plus, in my opinion
XVT flare was nice, and looks very useful.
Still, full trip in scoop on BOSS looks like it would be painful to the truck, plow, and driver. Comments on that would be appreciated
Western's trip edge was a nice feature
I agree with other posts on other threads that there is no reason to offer 1 way cylinders on BOSS with smart locks as an upgrade. I'm not a hydro whiz, but I can't see why you can't run the cylinders in single action mode (let the other half of the cylinder float) on a double acting cylinder to get the same effect. Leave the springs on if one likes the quick snap action on backgdrag
I'll admit, the BOSS mount was easier. Sucks, because I really don't like the wart under the truck being there all the time.
having 3 conns for the Western versus 2 for the BOSS was noticed.
Not sure I am a fan of the closed box in the front middle of the BOSS. Looks like dirt/salt/crud can get in there and be hard to remove
The lack of holes in the top of the BOSS for the rubber flare was an omission, IMHO. Dealer must drill the plow to add the rubber, and without it, you have a huge gap in the middle of the plow when in Vee
I see 2COR517 and others say DD Western build quality is horrid, but both plows looked good to me in the construction area. BOSS used more metal in the center area, though, and on the top edge of the blade.
Pivot on western was noted. Did not see a similar pivot on the BOSS. Comments?
Something I didn't think about with the Western. If you unmount in soft ground, the spring loaded ground shoe can sink into the ground (and then freeze), making it hard/impossible to lift up to latch the plow. That is a problem, in my opinion
Lights on BOSS mounted better than Western.
I'm sold on Poly blade.
Acquisition cost for a V was not appreciably more than a stright blade. Some forum posts argued in favor of the straight over the V due to cost, but I don't see it. They must be talking maintenance.
I saw through the Western shortchaining "advantage". In my opinion, the main advantage of chains are stacking ability, if truly there exists an advantage.
BOSS controller offers more mount options (removing the handle to mount just the square portion was an innovative thing, IMHO.
Both controllers have advantages. BOSS lets you more easily work each wing separately, but Western lets you more easily move to Vee/Scoop (single button push and release rather than holding two buttons down until the position is attained) and operate a weird angle as a single entity (R wing at 0degree, L wing at 20degrees, and rotating that config from side to side). Neither seems to have a "make the blades straight" option, though (I guess you can do L SCOOP/R VEE buttons on BOSS to get it straight, but then you can't move the entire blade combo to 0degrees). 

BOSS had some nice features (direct lift did seem less complex, mount was a bit easier, lights mount better, coated cylinders, a bit more polish on the metal work and the front center, fewer connectors, flare), but it had issues as well (full trip, does not look to pivot, big gaping hole on the top center unless the rubber top edge is present, no holes for the top edge mount, more reduction in ground clearance on the mount).

Since there was a huge number of folks recommending the XVT, I'd love to get rebuttal or additional clarification on the items I thought I found. Is there a Western + BOSS owner who can shed some light on the specifics?

Jim


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

When I was working for my buddies company, they ran both Fisher V's and Boss V's. They never bought another boss. When they traded the two trucks with the boss plows, they traded plows and all and are now strictly fisher for life. They had a lot of the same complaints as you as a few more. And to be honest, with two identical 3/4 checy trucks, I could mount the Fishers in at least 1/4 of the time it took them to mount the Boss. Not to mention, this is strictly opinion, after plowing all night, it really did seem easier to work with the fisher plow, especially while V-ing and scooping.


----------



## delong17 (Nov 29, 2009)

you are really breaking down every single plow and i loved reading this. 

As to the post about the fisher vs the boss. The boss smart hitch too is the best mount i have ever used. I demo'd all the new plows this year before i bought my boss and i went between western and boss. I loved that you could take off the shoes for the western mount, but the springs on the plow jacks have a tendency to freeze up in cold weather and not rotate, or sink in like you were saying. 

IMHO i wouldnt get a western v over a boss v because the boss has the flared side and if your drifts are large it will really realive strain on the suspension of your truck. your dullay is more than capable of handling a 9'2" boss v-xt and if you wanted any larger you could get the wings that boss makes that are detachable and very easily taken off. If you are using your plow for straight aways and one or two drive ways per storm you REALLY shouldnt worry about break down as much as how quickly you can get to work. Boss will mount and unmount faster with the smart hitch 2. Boss's controllers are very easy to operate as it is very sensative with many mounting options. 

I can literally mount my plow in 10 seconds once lined up. I drive in, plug in, turn to on, put controller to float, and smarthitch 2 does the rest. bring jack stand up and im mounted. 

Also with the mount of the boss, have them mount it to your truck so the air dam is covering it, then cut out your air dam where the mount is and put your license plate where the boss logo is. if the mount is done right you cant tell that there is a plow there. 


GET BOSS. You wont be let down.


----------



## My bowtie (Jan 15, 2008)

.
[* said:


> The front forks on the Hiniker mount are horrid in the off season
> Jim


The Hiniker mounts are no more unsightly then any other brand. The Hiniker IMO is the easyst mount system out there. Ive run fisher..nice plow..but like the dirrect lift better.. Never run a boss, but have a few friends that have them.

That being said dealer support is very Important. dealers being open 24/7 durring a snow event isnt going to help u alot if you cant get to the main road to get parts. 24/7 is very important to commercial use.

You deffenatly did your homework...Probally more them most of us have done. Good luck with your choice, and have a safe winter....ussmileyflag


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

When I bought a new V last winter I broke it down just like you did. I had it down to the Boss XVT and the Western MVP-Poly. I asked my dealer what he'd rather see on my truck since he's the guy I'm going to be getting parts from, and will provide service and warranty work if needed. He said Western. Case closed, done, finito. It's what I had him hang on the front.

I've got no complaints with the MVP, the ultra mount system is awsome. Spray your drop-legs and shoes with some Fluid Film if you're worried about them freezing up. I have not had it happen yet and I haven't hosed them down with FF either. Besides, if the feet freeze down, they'll break lose and soon as you line the truck up and give it a nudge when driving into the plow frame. The feet shouldn't have sinking issues either, after all, it's winter when you're using the plow and the ground is frozen. if it's summer time, why are you storing your shiny new plow on dirt or bare concrete? I always drop my plows on a piece of plywood to prevent sinking and rusting on the gravel floor of my pole barn.
_
It boils down to which dealer is willing to give you the best support. _


----------



## NPMinc (Nov 29, 2010)

Wow I'm impressed. I don't think half of my commercial competitors have done that much research or given that much thought to their plow choice! Have to agree though that Western and Boss are both good choices and I would think either would work for your situation.


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow (Aug 12, 2010)

Brain

Meyr Sucks you would be better buying a snow dogg
I run plows in the moutains this is my second year running a MVP and it is a must for drifts
The support is necassry but it does not have to be 24/7 just enough to get a part in a timely manner

I run most of my trucks in the off season and I can take my mount down to around 2 inchs I found to be important you can never know what you will use a truck for in the future also I broke a shoe on my truck last year when on the mount due to a rock it was the shoe 4x4 trail and it was way cheaper cause that part was able to be removed

I can my plow on my truck in about 30 seconds and FF does help. I usually end putting the plow on when there already an inch on the ground due to me hauling Rapid thaw right before a storm

The full trip is painfull on on a straight blade. I love the edge trip and as much as on an MVP. it is much easier on the truck. 

The MVP is extermly easy to clean just I power wash it and it all comes right off
Have ran the MVP hard and not had a problen with pivot.

I have not had a problem with it sinking or freezing because once you mont it in the shoes it should lift the plow off the ground. Also you will need to push it forward to get it to seat in the shoe properly so it should not freeze and if does your truck should losen it. Also a floor jack or high lift should work. I have never had an issue. 
On the lights if you are running the plow on only 300' of road it should not be an issue. I love the night hawks. 
I run steel just FF your plow in the off season and paint it every couple of years and it should look good for 20 years.

Chains are nice for stacking I love it and if you do ever have an issue just jack it up and higher the chains and drive home. It is nice to be able to shortchain it for any reason. 

I paid just under 5k to have mine shiped and mounted. Some of the dealers are selling a pro plus for that.
Cannot compare the controlers

I have run nothing but westerns I own 4 of them commercialy for 5 years and love them they are bullet proof I hope I helped feel free to pm if you feel the need you have done more research than some of the guys on the commercial side

Thanks Justin


----------

